# [SOLVED] Excel Problem



## minignome (Sep 29, 2005)

Everytime I open Excel, I get a box that says " Installing Excel Feature" - It only takes about 10 seconds but it is totally frustrating.

Can anyone tell me how to stop it?

This is my first post, so I hope I am "doing" things right!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi minignome and welcome.

One possibility that I can think of is that when you originally installed Excel, you may have accepted the default options. Try putting your CD back in, choose Custom (more likely 'Install additional components' or something like that) and make sure all Excel features are set to 'Run from my computer'. This will then install the lot to your hard drive (I'm assuming space is not an issue?). This also means that you will get extra wizards and so on installed, which many of us need anyway. :smile: 

Regards


----------



## minignome (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestion - I uninstalled Excel and then reloaded it as a "complete" installation.

Unfortunately, this has not resolved the problem.

Thanks for trying - it's appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Tony

Does the message state which 'feature' it's trying to install (or is it too quick)?

Regards


----------



## minignome (Sep 29, 2005)

NO - the message box is titled "Installing Components for Microsoft Excel" and the text in the box says "Installing: MS Excel featiure".

Thanks for trying;


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Tony

I'm a bit stumped - so this is a bit last gasp. Let's try deleting the Registry key - when you re-lauch Excel it will re-register itself.

From the Start menu, click 'Run', then type 'regedit' (without the quotes) in the run box and press Enter. The Registry Editor will now open (looks a bit like Windows Explorer). Navigate to the following folder

My Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10\Excel

Right click on the Excel folder in the left pane and then choose 'Rename'. Call the file OldExcel or something - this will also act as a kind of Registry backup. Close the Registry Editor. Now re-launch Excel. No guarantees I'm afraid but you never know.

Regards


----------



## minignome (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Iain

Got as far as .. office/10/ .... but no Excel reference. Word was there ???

Perhaps this is the reason it keeps showing the error message?

I think I will completely remove Office XP and start from square 1. Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Tony

Seems strange that there is no Registry key. Perhaps a complete uninstall and re-install will help. I would suggest following my earlier post and ensure that you use Custom setup and install all features to hard disc.

Sorry I can't suggest anything more - hope it works for you.

Regards


----------



## minignome (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Iain

S U C C E S S ...............!!!!!!!!!

It worked! Thanks for your help and guidance. You're a star.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Tony

Glad it worked for you!! :smile: The lack of Registry key was the problem - looks like the first install was corrupted or incomplete.

Regards


----------



## erpp (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi everybody, good to be here.
The last posting on this thread (only useful one I seemed to find on this subject) is over a year old - hopefully the problem has not occurred any more.
Just in case, here is my experience: 
Solved problem using Office SetUp, for XP
- used "Add Remove" feature
- deleted Excel first, by choosing "X Not Available" option, and then turned computer Off (not sure this is necessary)
- after starting computer again, used "Add Remove" to install Excel again by choosing "Run All from My Computer". 
- Excel loading time went from about 6-7 sec. (plus the annoying install windows) to about 1 sec.
Repeated for Word - same result.
Good Luck


----------



## WalterM (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Excel Problem*

Thanks guys/gals, I helped a friend to rebuild his computer (after 400 plus virus/trojans, etc infections) and had the same problem with both Word and Excel.

I followed the suggestion to uninstall and reinstall and it worked like a charm, got rid of the annoying "installing MS feature".

By the way - I simply uninstalled and then immediately reinstalled both features, no reboot, no changing of options such as "run all from my computer".

Cheers, Walter


----------



## Thane12 (Jul 25, 2009)

This fix works. I've been trying other attempts now for about 2 weeks. Congrats and many thanks.


----------

